# Towing a motorcycle in Switzerland - need for a vignette



## roger20 (Aug 14, 2006)

After much research I came across this site which shows quite clearly that motorcycle trailers are exempt from the need to display a vignette (unlike caravans and possibly box trailers, although not rigid trailers?).

http://www.ezv.admin.ch/zollinfo_privat/informationen/00421/index.html?lang=en

If you click on the sidebar under "further information" it then brings up a PDF file with a definitive map showing exactly which roads are subject to vignette.

The image is from another site which shows the clear distinction between motorways and expressways, both of which require the vignette.

It does seem possible to tour Switzerland without a vignette if time isn't an issue but I am going on the basis that I will need to be very careful because getting it wrong is a 200CHF fine!! A couple of Michelin regional maps are also going to help and this site was very good on price and free first class delivery

http://www.dash4it.co.uk/store/go/category/michelin-maps/693_552 (I have no connection with this company other than as a satisfied customer)

I will also be very wary of using TomTom because it, and other route guidance planners such as Autoroute and ViaMichelin throw up some very odd routes, including taking you onto expressways despite trying to exclude tolls and vignettes.

Hope this helps

Roger


----------

